# phragmipedium manzurii



## Hakone (Oct 30, 2012)

from friend ( Germany )


----------



## dodidoki (Oct 30, 2012)

Great display of rare specie. I wonder about its habitat and and fenotypical uniformity. It looks like a pale form of schlimii.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 30, 2012)

It does but the staminode looks totally off for schlimii


----------



## Hera (Oct 30, 2012)

That's a cutie.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 30, 2012)

I love it. I need one.


----------



## newbud (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow that is different. Never heard of this species. Very nice bloom though. Thanks


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh totally cool!
I've seen a few of these posted lately. Def a new one for me 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle (Oct 30, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> It does but the staminode looks totally off for schlimii



I don't think it is that different. I think variety or sub species.

In my opinion, more closely related then dalessandroi and besseae. 

The leafs are a bit different.

Kyle


----------



## Shiva (Oct 31, 2012)

Very nice! Thanks for the new pic.


----------



## Susie11 (Oct 31, 2012)

Now that one is nice.


----------



## Tom499 (Oct 31, 2012)

First time seeing this species, love it!


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 31, 2012)

I would like to see a pic of the foliage. I am leaning towards different species than schlimii. The staminode does look like a different shape and being a solid yellow color. I think the plant habit would be valuable information to determine the difference because the form of the phrags in this family are so similar. Also I wonder if the flower is the same size as schlimii. It is still to early to tell. I love it though! I hope they put in some type of program like kovachii to get legal ones distributed so it is not collected out.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 31, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 31, 2012)

Here is the original write up on this species. After clicking on the link wait, give it time, it will open
https://workspaces.acrobat.com/app.html#d=bwbkE2Y1StScumv31A0RWg


----------



## NYEric (Nov 1, 2012)

I so want some of these! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eaborne (Nov 6, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 6, 2012)

NYEric said:


> I so want some of these! Thanks for sharing.


Me, too!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2012)

Funny, I've never come across them for sale; and I have deep feelers!


----------



## ORG (Nov 11, 2012)

Dear Kyle,
the description shows the differences to schlimii. Let us wait. When we had the possibility to analyze more plants then we can explain the differences more clearly.
But there is another problem, becaus there exist also some natural hybrids with and also with schlimii. Also here a detailed analyze would be necessary.
Best greetings

Olaf


----------

